# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Does it matter how much you masturbate while on test? :-)

## eyeothetiger

Hi guys, in the most manly way possible as it is a sorta funny question, does it make any difference to the effectiveness of test if you masturbate alot?. Is it actually a good thing to masturbate alot or is it like taking away the power of the test?.

I find most women just do my head in so tend to keep it simple and depending on what's about lol I will when needed masturbate at least twice a day. I am currently on 500mg test e per week on a 12 week cycle and kick started with dbol if that helps.

----------


## *El Diablo*

Laughing Out Loud.

----------


## eyeothetiger

Great answer so yeah LOL.

----------


## dec11

and again, lol

----------


## urbanbody

wow!!!

----------


## dangerous dan

twice a day...your just an amateur  :Hmmmm:   :Haha:

----------


## energizer bunny

hahaha.......brilliant!!.....

----------


## ancientgr

haha. i remember one olympics there was a news cast on sex and how it increases your test. Some athletes were saying that, they were told by their trainers, to have as much sex as possible b/c it will increase their test. i am not shitting you.

also, too much sex was another excuse why some athletes had higher test stats than normal. 

so with that in mind, maybe more masturbation would increase your test, but really, how much.

----------


## eyeothetiger

Cheers :-), but was serious question lol. Getting answers is cool but actually answering the question is what a response should be about hey. Does anyone know definitive answer?

----------


## *El Diablo*

ok well i have once read a study where they took olympic athletes, the study came out that the athletes who had more sexual activity had HIGHER test levels therefor better results. Hope this helps.... u wanker!

just kidding!

----------


## CBGB

Short answer. No
Long answer. No

----------


## Kibble

Bro. I am married. I have sex twice a day. I jack off like 3 times a day. You will be fine

----------


## marcus300

Ask Mooseman, he will have all your answer's

----------


## stack_it

Too much masterbation will make you go blind!


To answer your question.... Pull on your little buddy all you want. Your not gonna see a difference. Even if it does increase or decrease test it would be so minimal that your results would not be affected.

----------


## eyeothetiger

BigKuntry fk me you love it don't ya, loving the kunts hey :-). El Diablo that was a good and funny answer I spose lol. Well I'll carry on wanking!, I'm at my worst in mornings, hungry as hell and it's for ***** literally...no better breakfast out there hey :-ppp.

----------


## *El Diablo*

^^ Ull see its not really all that IF the day comes WHEN u lose ur virginity...lol

----------


## Mooseman33

> Ask Mooseman, he will have all your answer's



WTF...?

"ur killin me smallz"

----------


## BlackTalon

from personal experience you get shut down faster/harder if you wack off and you feel less jacked.. kinda like when your not on cycle

----------


## Noles12

when im on cycle if i didnt bust a nut i would explode. i have sex everyday, mulitple times a day, and jack off more than onece on the days im not getting it.

I haven't had any troubles with my test being lowered yet lol

----------


## Noles12

> from personal experience you get shut down faster/harder if you wack off and you feel less jacked.. kinda like when your not on cycle


hahaha i pound the shit out of my girl and stay up the whole time. no change on how fast i get shut down

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## RANA

I can't state exactly were I got my info, but a study was conducted regarding ejaculating and test levels after wards and tested thoughout the day. There was no changes in test levels from masterbation/sex.

----------


## Beckham

Anyone out there I need help and please simplify as much as possible I have end vials of hgh in a tablet form not sure how to inject mix and how many ccs to use daily also what size of needle and best place to inject also how to mix the water into the vial where the pill is also have test enanthate 250mg and need all the same info on this thanx guys in need of help also how to store both email at

----------


## MisterMaster

> Short answer. No
> Long answer. No


Perfect answer.

----------


## D7M

> Anyone out there I need help and please simplify as much as possible I have end vials of hgh in a tablet form not sure how to inject mix and how many ccs to use daily also what size of needle and best place to inject also how to mix the water into the vial where the pill is also have test enanthate 250mg and need all the same info on this thanx guys in need of help also how to store both email at


You should probably start your own thread...sounds like you need the help.

----------


## Triple Stack

I'm 41 and when on cycle I NEED to whack it at least everyday, or else I'm groping & climbing all over my wife and desparate for sex. Like a sex addict. So I do it to "release the pressure"...

I've never read any conclusive evidence about squirting loads reducing your test levels...It's just another causal effect of the test, like the big muscles we all work so hard for!

----------


## Hazard

> WTF...?
> 
> "ur killin me smallz"


The Sandlott......

*puts on pf fliers*

~Haz~

----------


## meathead320

:Aajack: 

*sORY IME havInG TrubLE TIYpING wiTh JusT One HanD.*

----------


## fastwardo

I'm glad someone this brought up. I just finished a cycle of test and man some days I was whacking it 8 times a day! I would finish, and 15 mins later have a raging hard on again! Now when I have sex with a woman, I feel like I'm cheating on myself.

----------


## ancientgr

> Now when I have sex *with a woman*, I feel like I'm cheating on myself.


Who...or what were you having sex with that you didn't feel like it was cheating?

haha  :Haha:

----------


## -Ender-

This question gets asked way too much.

----------


## -Ender-

nothing worse than sprouting a blue vein throbber in the middle of heavy bb shrugs.

----------


## pravda

I heard too much sexual activity can deplete yin energy(chinese medicine) from your body. I also heard too much can be taxing on the adrenal glands. 

You'll know when enough is enough when you cumming air.. keep up the strokes though and get enough zinc.

----------


## Triple Stack

I recommend at least 4 sets of intense pec lifts everyday on AAS....pec(ker) not pectoral LOL!

----------


## ranging1

> I'm glad someone this brought up. I just finished a cycle of test and man some days I was whacking it 8 times a day! I would finish, and 15 mins later have a raging hard on again! Now when I have sex with a woman, I feel like I'm cheating on myself.


LMFAO WTF ELSE are you having sex with?


lmfao this thread is fukin funny

----------


## bjpennnn

dude i have like ten girlfriends when i am on cycle and they cannot even hang with all the boneeeeeeing. i have to or i cant sleep. ha.

----------


## RANA

Tren has been the best thing for me when it comes to sex drive. I would have sex with the wife 3-4 times per day, on weekends it was 6-8 per day. I would get up in the middle of the night to get some.

----------


## elfin1mf

hcg alone makes me so ****ing hard all the time. Litterally all it takes is hcg and I cum, and am still hard and need to **** or masterbate again right after I ejaculate. Just walking around with just a little bit of extra test in my system and I have an erection from the friction of walking that just gets bigger and bigger the more I walk around. It is awesome. I hope the tren makes me like this too because I am going to start it tomorrow.

----------


## bjpennnn

hahaha

----------


## BlackTalon

im on tren and let me tell you. this stuff makes me hard as a mother****er all the time. i also feel like i will explode if i dont cum and i am being very aggressive. wish i had a gf right now. it becomes a problem when you think masturbating will cure the problem but then youre hard as a rock still, and you have to masturbate again with cum all over your dick and it leaves you depleted in the end

----------


## THE TANK 81

Hey Beckham stop robbing the thread and start your own, and no beat that evil monkey till you pass out its all good if anything it might tone your forearms. ha ha ha

----------


## pravda

> im on tren and let me tell you. this stuff makes me hard as a mother****er all the time. i also feel like i will explode if i dont cum and i am being very aggressive. wish i had a gf right now. it becomes a problem when you think masturbating will cure the problem but then youre hard as a rock still, and you have to masturbate again with cum all over your dick and it leaves you depleted in the end


try one of these

----------


## B*R*A*D UK

lol . this is good shit. i just tak it out on our lass think she's geting sick of sex.lol

----------


## southrnathletic

> I'm 41 and when on cycle I NEED to whack it at least everyday
> 
> I've never read any conclusive evidence about squirting loads reducing your test levels...


he said squirting loads...this thread is the biggest turn off lol

----------


## yowhatupU

It seems like the answer changes everyday depending on who and when you ask them. It has gone from whack off a ton, to no whacking, to whacking off is fine, but if you do you should eat you seamen.(not shitting you, common during the 80's and in parts of Africa) 

Some Roman athletes used to have their foreskin tied over the head over their penis so they could not masturbate. In some areas in Africa old men were told to masturbate into the mouth of younger males to increase their virility and young males were told to drink their own. 

As far as I know. Masturbation decreases testosterone post coitus, but increases over the long term. (for women it increases post coitus and overall)

As a side note, masturbation has been shown to hope clear sinuses. If you get a cold and can't breath out your nose, let your penis exhale and soon you can inhale through your nose.

----------


## jbm

Check my threads! then Masturbate all day long!

----------


## ranging1

> im on tren and let me tell you. this stuff makes me hard as a mother****er all the time. i also feel like i will explode if i dont cum and i am being very aggressive. wish i had a gf right now. it becomes a problem when you think masturbating will cure the problem but then youre hard as a rock still, and you have to masturbate again with cum all over your dick and it leaves you depleted in the end


jesus christ, do u ever have a post thats just not stupid?

honestly ever thread and post uve made are just stupid

*PEOPLE look at this guys post history, its just ridiculous, ive never seen such a joke in my life*




> Check my threads! then Masturbate all day long!


he right der, im a victim

u monster JBM

----------


## eyeothetiger

LOL, this turned out to be quite a classic thread. Jacking off 8 times a day...for fks sake that can't be normal, either that or you're not fussy and cum in like seconds :-). Ten girlfiends...nice fkin action is all can say to that!. BRADUK, nice avatar - cute as hell, could say more but I won't as she's probably your missus...if she is, again nice fkin action!!! :-)))

----------


## NixBoy1185

Just don't do the Dutch rudder or the double Dutch rudder

----------


## EZ E

This is an old belief still held in a lot third world countries, kind of like disease is caused by evil spirits. Both are not true in case you were wondering.

----------

